# Canada announces new measures to protect international students



## Guest

Is Canada any different than the US? An interesting new book/ebook that helps explain the role, struggles, and contributions of immigrants and minorities is "What Foreigners Need To Know About America From A To Z: How to understand crazy American culture, people, government, business, language and more.” It paints a revealing picture of America for those foreigners who will benefit from a better understanding. Endorsed by ambassadors, educators, and editors, it points out immigrants and minorities are a major force in America. They come to improve their lives and create a foundation of success for their children to build upon. Many bring skills and a willingness to work hard to make their dreams a reality, something our founders did four hundred years ago. In describing America, chapter after chapter identifies “foreigners” and minority members who became successful in the US and how they contributed to our society. However, most struggle in their efforts and need guidance, be they in Canada or Anytown, US. Perhaps intelligent immigration reform, concerned citizens and books like this can extend a helping hand. www.AmericaAtoZ.com


----------

